# ford 801 lift problem



## rixspace (Aug 28, 2011)

the lift raised and lowered but hard to regulate in between. I have the hydralic lift removed and have new o ring kit. I have a manual that tell how to adjust the draft control but the position control adjustment is unclear, can anyone help?


----------

